# Hello from Alabama, USA!



## RedFlower (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello,

I've joined this forum to learn more about food, health issues, and any other interesting facts about mice! I've had at least 10 mice over the past six years. I currently have 5 does that are at least 15 months old. I enjoy building popsicle playgrounds for them and hiding treats in paper cardboard tubes with tissue.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------

